# Close this, this is out of control



## daniduckyface (Feb 6, 2015)

Asked the thread to be closed since things are getting out of hand. I just didn't want my friend getting attacked by this user anymore. Sorry if i offended anyone. i needed advice on the situation and this was supposed to be civil but nothing was being done it felt like.


----------



## kassie (Feb 6, 2015)

Report it to a moderator. Making multiple accounts isn't allowed.

Edit: Neither is harassment, you could also block the user.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 6, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Report it to a moderator. Making multiple accounts isn't allowed.
> 
> Edit: Neither is harassment, you could also block the user.



It's bad enough that they tried to deny breaking the rules but calling me a cheater when i'm clearly not is uncalled for and calling my friend and i thieves and all this other cheater nonsense. Hopefully a mod will get back to me soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I already told them to stop because they don't even know either of us and making huge accusations like that when just making an account is hmm...fishy. Once i put the pieces together though. Idk. If they really wanted to fight they should just do it up front.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 6, 2015)

The only thing you can do is report what's happening to the mods. Let them take care of it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mods can see deleted messages. If they've deleted a bunch of them and you can't report any more of them a mod can still look into it, you should PM one of them if that's the case. As for the harassment part, if they've deleted that too, PM a mod, and until then block them or firmly tell them to stop.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 6, 2015)

I sent a report in. I will pm a mod when i get home later today


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Feb 7, 2015)

This is ridiculous. Is it the same person you PMed me about?


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 7, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> This is ridiculous. Is it the same person you PMed me about?



yep they're sending PM's about my friend to her, i and another user and are attacking all of us calling us cheaters and a bunch of other really pathetic stuff. we all sent reports in and have heard nothing and it's been over a day.....learn the difference between attacking someone and pointing actions out. don't split up friendships.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm also getting those PMs as well. It's obvious as heck that it's DreamCycle.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

i find it funny that i'm the main culprit, the one who "started it all," but they refuse to message me back. c'''':


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i find it funny that i'm the main culprit, the one who "started it all," but they refuse to message me back. c'''':



ily

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> I'm also getting those PMs as well. It's obvious as heck that it's DreamCycle.



yes exactly..i quoted your pm lol how immature though, come on mods


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> yes exactly..i quoted your pm lol how immature though, come on mods



it is possible that they've done something and just not told us about it, but it seems like nothing's been done.
i also think that they should tell at least me _when and if_ something is done about it. just so i have that peace of mine.


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 7, 2015)

That's very cowardly of them!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

skittlebee said:


> That's very cowardly of them!



it's pretty sad, yeah.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 7, 2015)

yes like i'm sorry we called you out on breaking the rules, your intentions were good but it is not necessary to harass us. someone else would have said something eventually


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 7, 2015)

Some people are mean... This is a proof.


----------



## smalltowncrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

That is so sad. I thought this community was nice. I hope i never meet someone like that here.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

smalltowncrossing said:


> That is so sad. I thought this community was nice. I hope i never meet someone like that here.



the community is very nice, smalltown.
don't worry, I'll keep you safe from meanies. c:


----------



## smalltowncrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> the community is very nice, smalltown.
> don't worry, I'll keep you safe from meanies. c:



Thank you Kelsey that's very nice of you


----------



## Coach (Feb 8, 2015)

If they keep deleting the posts you could save them with Printscreen for reference


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

Coach said:


> If they keep deleting the posts you could save them with Printscreen for reference



Yes i have been. I saved the PM's too when i cleared my box out. This still doesn't look solved though as they were still advertising their services last night.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi dreamcycle here to say something? We all know it was you


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Hi dreamcycle here to say something? We all know it was you



she got on early today. probably right before work.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> she got on early today. probably right before work.



You'd think this is something a 12 year old would do. Heck i'm tempted to make these PM's public


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

hi dc. c:


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

You know all of this would be solved if you would have just admit you were wrong. Instead you had to make a new account and send us PM's saying we are hypocrites and we cheat off site when we didn't. It's low. It's pathetic.


----------



## DreamCycle (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't been responding to your messages because I haven't wanted to feed you the drama you crave.
However, I would like to reply to this to say you are breaking the rules you seem to preach so much about. You have broken pretty well the whole list in community guidelines, which is Respecting others. It's pretty hard to miss considering it's at the very top of the list. 



> • Respect other Bell Tree members in your posts, private messages, visitor messages, Wi-Fi ratings, and other conversations.



This is the very first one you have broken. The sarcasm pointed towards me and very rude comments left, I consider harassment. You're accusing me of creating multiple accounts in order to harass you. I have not done that, and I'm sure the mods will be able to confirm that where I'm sure they can probably see IP's and other information to prove otherwise. Whomever was harassing you, if anyone, they'll find out who it is.



> • If you disagree with someone, please do so in a dignified manner and refrain from using personal attacks.



I can hardly say you've expressed your opinions in a dignified manner, considering all the spam messages I've received on my profile that I've cleaned up as well as your comments on my cycling thread.



> • Keep your criticism constructive and avoid posting anything that belittles another user.



Again, more rules you have broken against me. This whole thread in itself is accusing me of something I didn't do. Just because it seems relevant does not mean it was me. I'm sure you'll find that out soon enough.



> • If another user is disrespectful or makes a personal attack, do not attack them back. This will create a lengthy series of attacks known as a flame war.



Because of this rule, I've haven't said a word back to your replies. I'm really not interested in stirring up more drama with you, but I do feel this post is necessary. If you want other people to follow the rules, I suggest following them yourself would be a good start.

Although you seem to think I'm powersaving, I'd like to let you know there are legit ways of providing the service I am. Just because you haven't heard of it is not my issue. I have not once said I powersaved. You just presumed.

This will be the first, last, and only response you get from me. I have also reported many of your posts to the mods that have broken the community guidelines as well as told them about the spam you've left on my profile. I'm sure you would have kept spamming if I wouldn't have disabled it for you. I'm aware they're able to view your deleted posts, and it's a good thing they can. I have also linked them to my forum thread which they should also be aware of and I'm sure they can see many of the disrespectful comments that were posted by you there as well.

Good day.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> You know all of this would be solved if you would have just admit you were wrong. Instead you had to make a new account and send us PM's saying we are hypocrites and we cheat off site when we didn't. It's low. It's pathetic.



well i did once. i'll admit it right now, i'll link it if needed.

since, you know, she threatened to 'exploit' me publicly.

i went on reddit and got a powersaved beau, but it's still stupid bc i cycled him out right after, it was a month ago, and it was offsite. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreamCycle said:


> -snip bc ridiculous-



maybe if the account wasn't made the day you closed the thread, we wouldn't have figured out it was you.

maybe if they signed on at times where you would have been at work, and not 'after 10' which is when you usually get on, we wouldn't have figured out it was you.

why would some random person go through all this trouble just to justify your good nature? they wouldn't.

thank you. c:


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

How about all of the PM's you sent about Kelsey to us, i ought to make those public for people to see too. We are not accusing you when you know you did it. The account is literally called WatchinUCheat. It has zero posts and was made solely for attacking the three of us. You point out Kelsey's activity on a different site which is not relevant to this one. If anything YOU are the one starting drama calling all of us hypocritical cheaters and sending us links trying to say we do all this stuff and we try to justify ourselves for the cheating we do off site etc. Kelsey POINTED OUT SEVERAL times in the thread where you SAY YOU SAVE THE VILLAGERS. That is powersaving my dear. It's not that hard to admit you were wrong. You are just at fault for attacking us. No random guest would make an account to attack us and you're the only one on that thread who had a problem with us.

Also i would like to add that we just stated in the thread it's against the rules and you went out of your way to make this WatchinUCheat account to PM us. That is starting drama not us. I am more than happy to link the thread for people wanting to read this themselves to prove we just said it's against the rules. 
Please read from post 59 to the end if you would like to judge for yourself. I believe Kelsey and I are not in the wrong. Here

- - - Post Merge - - -







This is the PM Kelsey received.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 8, 2015)

DreamCycle said:


> I haven't been responding to your messages because I haven't wanted to feed you the drama you crave.
> However, I would like to reply to this to say you are breaking the rules you seem to preach so much about. You have broken pretty well the whole list in community guidelines, which is Respecting others. It's pretty hard to miss considering it's at the very top of the list.
> 
> 
> ...



You could've just used another device to hide that you're the same person. *shrugs* I don't know though.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> You could've just used another device to hide that you're the same person. *shrugs* I don't know though.



i'm screaming

marry me


----------



## nard (Feb 8, 2015)

This is all so ****ing out of control. PM a mod and let it be dealt with. You have no solid proof DreamCycle did it. Someone who is friends with DreamCycle could've done it. Have you considered that?

Just my two cents. You all need to calm down.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> This is all so ****ing out of control. PM a mod and let it be dealt with. You have no solid proof DreamCycle did it. Someone who is friends with DreamCycle could've done it. Have you considered that?
> 
> Just my two cents. You all need to calm down.



nope goodbye

i will not be wrongly attacked thank u bye


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 8, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i'm screaming
> 
> marry me



Sorry, I'm already Chrome's bae... Awkward...

Also for the people accusing DC, you should keep the aggressivness down. If this thread get's reported, everyone could get in trouble unless it stays "civil." <Don't know what that word means but I see people use it a lot for this type of thing, so..... I'mma look it up.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

I have PMed a mod already and the issue is apparently being resolved but another PM was sent out yesterday even though it was being worked on. I reported my thread asking it to be closed already. Thank you everyone. I just do not like how whoever this is is attacking my friend, another user and i.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Sorry, I'm already Chrome's bae... Awkward...
> 
> Also for the people accusing DC, you should keep the aggressivness down. If this thread get's reported, everyone could get in trouble unless it stays "civil." <Don't know what that word means but I see people use it a lot for this type of thing, so..... I'mma look it up.



this thread has been up for a few days and it's kinda sad that it's still open at this point tbh


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Asked the thread to be closed since things are getting out of hand. I just didn't want my friend getting attacked by this user anymore. Sorry if i offended anyone. i needed advice on the situation and this was supposed to be civil but nothing was being done it felt like.



updated OP


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi DreamCycle! Bye


----------



## Unicormfarts (Feb 8, 2015)

The threads where KelseyHendrix adopted from a known powersaver on reddit were public record. PLENTY of people saw them and commented on them, not just the person they are now witch hunting.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> The threads where KelseyHendrix adopted from a known powersaver on reddit were public record. PLENTY of people saw them and commented on them, not just the person they are now witch hunting.



you deleted this:
"She says she is not ashamed of what she did because it's not against the rules here, but if that's the case, why did she delete her posts to try to cover it up? How lucky we have screenshots."

are you butthurt because i told you how it was on reddit? c:
you're not a mod here, and you have no power. 2 posts, coming in and trying to turn people against me.

what did i delete?


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> The threads where KelseyHendrix adopted from a known powersaver on reddit were public record. PLENTY of people saw them and commented on them, not just the person they are now witch hunting.



oh you're the mod that said kelsey would get my negative feedback if i scammed someone on reddit..i completed my collection without scamming on reddit thank you. see my 150+ ratings otherwise. 

Everyone please stop posting until this is closed. thank you.


----------



## Unicormfarts (Feb 8, 2015)

I edited because I found the post, which I thought you had deleted. Nothing nefarious there. I just find the two of you endlessly hilarious with your scolding. Carry on.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> I edited because I found the post, which I thought you had deleted. Nothing nefarious there. I just find the two of you endlessly hilarious with your scolding. Carry on.



stop posting please. a mod on this site is investigating and i would like you to please stop posting because it bumps my thread up and brings in more attention which is not necessary since i would like my thread closed. thank you.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> I edited because I found the post, which I thought you had deleted. Nothing nefarious there. I just find the two of you endlessly hilarious with your scolding. Carry on.



good job. you're good at observing.
also, congratulations at coming on your very inactive account just to be an ass. are you friends with dreamcycle??

go away. none of this has anything to do with you or reddit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is a trainwreck everyone leave and close it.

i don't understand why it's not closed yet. it's a button click.


----------



## Unicormfarts (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe the mods on here find you as hilarious as I do. If you want people to stop replying, stop replying.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 8, 2015)

Haven't found this much drama on the internet in a while.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> Maybe the mods on here find you as hilarious as I do. If you want people to stop replying, stop replying.



i'm a riot. bye now. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Haven't found this much drama on the internet in a while.



i know, its's pretty entertaining imo.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

Unicormfarts said:


> Maybe the mods on here find you as hilarious as I do. If you want people to stop replying, stop replying.



I am going to ask you one last time to *please stop posting*. You are adding more posts to my thread and Tina was looking into it and I would just like my thread closed. This is not a funny matter and i don't appreciate this at all. You should know from being a mod yourself.


----------



## DreamCycle (Feb 8, 2015)

You know, I wasn't planning to post again but I thought you should know that you can close your own thread. You don't need a mod to do it for you if that's what you're waiting for. At the top of your thread there's an administration button. Click it and click close thread. Problem solved.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

DreamCycle said:


> You know, I wasn't planning to post again but I thought you should know that you can close your own thread. You don't need a mod to do it for you if that's what you're waiting for. At the top of your thread there's an administration button. Click it and click close thread. Problem solved.



no she can't.
you can't close threads on this board.
maybe you should explore this site you're so familiar with, since you know every rule and taboo.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 8, 2015)

DreamCycle said:


> You know, I wasn't planning to post again but I thought you should know that you can close your own thread. You don't need a mod to do it for you if that's what you're waiting for. At the top of your thread there's an administration button. Click it and click close thread. Problem solved.



You cannot close your own thread in the Bell Tree HQ. I learned this from prior experience when i had an issue with a bad wifi rating and i had to request a mod to close it. Thank you though.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

it's a button click.

why isn't it closed yet.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2015)

Was sitting eating my dinner while reading through this, trying to make head or tail of it while dealing with IRC drama, and began to respond when a fire alarm went off. Now I'm on my phone in a university car park being blinded by flashing lights from a fire truck. 

Long story short: Too overwhelmed to give a lecture and I'll look into this later.


----------

